

Think twice, Mahbod Moghadam haters - danaseverson
https://startupsanonymous.com/story/think-twice-mahbod-moghadam-haters/

======
jgeorge
I'm not a "hater" because he steals from Whole Foods. That's his karma, not
mine.

I'm not a "hater" because he posted tips and tricks on how to shoplift from
there. WF now has a checklist of things to fix.

I guess I'm a "hater" because his own sense of entitled self-importance is so
high that he can justify, with a straight face, shoplifting from Whole Foods
instead of buying groceries elsewhere, somewhere he could afford, albeit
alongside the Unwashed Masses.

And they say Silicon Valley folks are out of touch. Pish!

